# White Cockapoo



## ilovelucy

Does anyone else have a white cockapoo? I haven't seen too many that don't have some blonde in them as well. Lucy has a slightly darker spot above her tail, but besides that she is pure white. BUT her skin is spotted all over! You can see it best on her belly, which doesn't have much hair, and when she is wet you can really see it. Do any of your poos have this too? 
I wonder if she'll get darker as she gets older?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

What a cutie :love-eyes: Technically I think she is a blonde and white parti colour. The 'parti' refers to her being more than 50% white. I have seen Cockapoos with these spots develop more of the ticking (darker spots of colour in the fur) over a few months. Most Cockapoos coat colour evolves over the first year particularly.

Whatever her colour you've got a little beauty there.

Julia x


----------



## Rufini

Adorable! If we get another cockapoo I'd love to get a really fair coloured one, like white. It'd look so cute next to Vincent


----------



## JoJo

I think Lucy would be known a Parti marking .. parti girl ahhh  although she is mainly white ... Oh a lovely cockapoo to watch develop.. she is goregous xxx


----------



## lola24

One of my pups was born white with the odd black patch on his face/ears. Over time he developed more and more black and where his skin was darker spots he has started to get almost roan patches developing. He is still mostly white but his coloyr is developing still, more obvious probably because he is black and white. Although the solid patches were there quite early on, the roan bits have developed more recently- he is 20 weeks this sat


----------



## JulesB

Betty had dark spots on her tummy when she was little and i thought it was dirt on her until i realised it wouldn't wipe off. They all disappeared as she gots older. I looked it up on the internet and its pigmentation apparently.

However if i look at the roof of her mouth (she does like to yawn in my face) you can see patches of darker skin there too. So think this is just her skin pigment also.

whatever your puppies colour is called. she is gorgeous!!!!

x


----------



## lady amanda

she is a super cutie!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Wow, she is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## ilovelucy

Haha yay, she's a Parti girl, I like that! It will be fun to see how her color changes over the rest of the year.  I wonder how big she will get, too.. she is 10 lbs now (4.5kg) and 4 months old. The breed said she should get around 10-15lbs (4.5-6.8kg), but if she's only 4 months wont she grow more than that?


----------



## caradunne

Hi, Izzy has lots of different colour markings under her white fur, some black and some brown shades. The markings have darkened on her skin but her fur has remained white. She had blonde ears and two blonde splotches on her back. They have all faded. She is now 18 months old. Hope that helps.


----------



## JoJo

ilovelucy said:


> Haha yay, she's a Parti girl, I like that! It will be fun to see how her color changes over the rest of the year.  I wonder how big she will get, too.. she is 10 lbs now (4.5kg) and 4 months old. The breed said she should get around 10-15lbs (4.5-6.8kg), but if she's only 4 months wont she grow more than that?



What mix is Lucy?

Picnic weighed 5.7 kg at 15.5 weeks old... she is coming up 4 months  and is a english cocker/ mini poodle mix ....


----------



## M&M's mummy

My Cavapoo Milly has a belly like that and is more noticeable when she has just been to groomers as is her ticking.


----------



## kendal

sorry to diapoint but i dobnt think she with develop colourd patches, bichons have the same back skin pigments and they stay pure white. 

what you might find later is beard and tear staining, wich can be down to what kind of food she is on. 

solled white cockapoos are quite rare to come by, most white cockapoos started off as parti pups but as the coat grows it hides the partie colour. but your girl is solid white form the start with skin pigmintation which is unlikely to change the coat colour. .


----------



## embee

ilovelucy said:


> Haha yay, she's a Parti girl, I like that! It will be fun to see how her color changes over the rest of the year.  I wonder how big she will get, too.. she is 10 lbs now (4.5kg) and 4 months old. The breed said she should get around 10-15lbs (4.5-6.8kg), but if she's only 4 months wont she grow more than that?


This is the height and weight of my two girls which might help you estimate her final weight and height:

*Flo (Show/Working cocker x miniature poodle)
*11 weeks – 4.4 kg and 12 inches
4 months – 6.5 kg
7 months – 8.5 kg and 14 inches
8 months – 14.5 inches (Reached final height)
1 year – 10.5 kg (Reached final weight)
2 years – 10.5 kg and 14.5″ (Weight maintained from 1-2 years old)

*Remy (Show/Working cocker x miniature poodle)*
8 weeks – 2.3 kg
9 weeks – 2.5 kg
11 weeks – 3.5 kg and 10 inches
3 months – 4.1 kg and 11 inches
4 months – 4.5 kg and 13 inches


----------



## ilovelucy

I'm not really sure what mix she is.. I just know that both her parents are cockapoos, but I dont know what their parents were. I would like to know though!


----------



## ilovelucy

Wow, your Remy has the same birthday as Lucy, did you notice that?? AND they weight the same! Do you measure her standing up to her shoulder? or head? If its to the shoulder, she is about 11inches. 




embee said:


> This is the height and weight of my two girls which might help you estimate her final weight and height:
> 
> *Flo (Show/Working cocker x miniature poodle)
> *11 weeks – 4.4 kg and 12 inches
> 4 months – 6.5 kg
> 7 months – 8.5 kg and 14 inches
> 8 months – 14.5 inches (Reached final height)
> 1 year – 10.5 kg (Reached final weight)
> 2 years – 10.5 kg and 14.5″ (Weight maintained from 1-2 years old)
> 
> *Remy (Show/Working cocker x miniature poodle)*
> 8 weeks – 2.3 kg
> 9 weeks – 2.5 kg
> 11 weeks – 3.5 kg and 10 inches
> 3 months – 4.1 kg and 11 inches
> 4 months – 4.5 kg and 13 inches


----------



## embee

ilovelucy said:


> Wow, your Remy has the same birthday as Lucy, did you notice that?? AND they weight the same! Do you measure her standing up to her shoulder? or head? If its to the shoulder, she is about 11inches.


Oh yes so they are  Remy's height is to the shoulder so she's a bit taller though it's difficult to get an accurate measurement. I'd guess at that size she has american and/or toy in her background.... maybe....


----------



## tinal38

Lucy is adorable! Chip seemed to be mostly white as a puppy with really like markings, and they have gotten more pronounced as he's gotten older. It'll be fun for you to watch!


----------



## Guest

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is the whitest i ever got , dont think to date there has been a pure white in uk ? they always have some spotting or apricot tinge to them must say to me does not look like a cockapoo more maltese or bichon x but very cute xx


----------



## anndante

My white girl has a couple of pale apricot patches on her ears and a couple of very small ones have developed in the last month on her back. But white isn't great when you live in the country and walk on muddy roads and fields!!!!


----------



## mandym

Here is a pup from kenyas first litter,he did have a small bit of choc round his eye on the other side,this is the closest ive got to a white pup.


----------



## Janev1000

He's identical to one of the F1B's in Biscuit's litter who was a solid light cream. He looked like a little lamb!


----------



## mandym

Thats exactly what i thought he looked like.xxx


----------



## tessybear

But all your white 'poos are just so pretty!


----------



## ilovelucy

anndante said:


> My white girl has a couple of pale apricot patches on her ears and a couple of very small ones have developed in the last month on her back. But white isn't great when you live in the country and walk on muddy roads and fields!!!!


Aww your girl looks a lot like mine! (at least what I can see in your avatar)
Lucy's ears have gotten a little darker too, and she has a darker spot on her back too near her tail. And yes, white dogs are very high maintenance!! She always looks scruffy and dirty except for about 10 minutes after her bath! 

Here is a photo from today at the dog park:


----------



## Janev1000

mandym said:


> Thats exactly what i thought he looked like.xxx


If you look in the Cockapoo Breeding Journals under 'F1B litter at 8 weeks', he's the one on the far right. Really thick and wavy coat.


----------

